# frases condicionais



## Chriszinho85

Olá pessoal! Tenho uma dúvida sobre a construção de frases condicionais usando o imperfeito do subjuntivo. Vejam esses exemplos: 

Se ela fosse a minha namorada, me casaria com ela.

Se ela fosse a minha namorada, ia me casar com ela.

Se ela fosse a minha namorada, me casava com ela.

As três frases significam a mesma coisa, não é? Quanto à última frase, alguém me disse que acha feia essa maneira de se expressar (o uso do imperfeito com o imperfeito do subjuntivo). Vocês concordam? Essa frase está gramaticalmente correta? É que fiquei na dúvida.

Muito obrigado,

Chris


----------



## Robinvn

Olá,
Ao meu ver, a primeira frase é o jeito normal de se exprimir. As outras também são certas, mas pertencem a um outro registro, querendo dizer a mesma coisa.
O imperfeito com o sentido dum condicional normalmente é a forma da cortesia. Pex: Gostava de lhe pedir um favor. Foi isso que aprendi, embora não ache que seja muito comum falar assim.
Espero que seja útil.
Cordialmente,
Robin


----------



## mrcoelho

Se eu fosse escrever a frase, escreveria a primeira (me casaria), porém em uma conversa diria "me casava", apesar de achar (não tenho certeza) que o correto é utilizar "casaria" no condicional, mas no português falado do Brasil soa um pouco estranho. 

Nunca usaria "ia me casar" como condicional, mas poderia utilizar "iria me casar".


----------



## lampiao

Robinvn said:
			
		

> O imperfeito com o sentido dum condicional normalmente é a forma da cortesia.
> Pex: Gostava de lhe pedir um favor. Foi isso que aprendi, embora não ache que seja muito comum falar assim.


Pelo menos em Portugal é habitual falar assim, como forma de cortesia.
Por exemplo, se vamos ao café dizemos "queria um café, se faz favor".



			
				Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> (1) Se ela fosse a minha namorada, me casaria com ela.
> 
> (2) Se ela fosse a minha namorada, ia me casar com ela.


Em inglês seria:
(1) If she was my girlfriend, I would marry her.
(2) If she was my girlfriend, I was going to marry her.

No segundo caso, o "ia me casar" dá uma sensação de movimento, como se quisesse dizer, ia agora ou num futuro breve me casar com ela.

Já agora, FYI, em Portugal seria "..., casar-me-ia com ela." (corresponde à 1a frase)

Assim, a 1a forma é mais correcta, conforme também disse o Robin.


----------



## Vanda

Gramaticalmente, a 1a frase : se + subjuntivo + futuro de pretérito.
Informalmente, nós ( nós, para mim, somos sempre os brasileiros) usamos as outras duas normalmente.


----------



## Márcio Osório

Eu usaria a primeira e a terceira normalmente. Não me lembro de ter ouvido a segunda, pelo menos não aqui em Jaboatão dos Guararapes-PE. Aliás, eu ouço muito a terceira (... me casava... eu fazia...) Exemplo (longo):

Se eu acertasse na MegaSena, eu compr_ava_ várias Ferraris F60, mand_ava_ fazer uma piscina de champanhe e outra de uísque, encomend_ava_ um harém de 365 mulheres bonitas e gostosas (uma para cada dia do ano), lote_ava_ 2/3 de Marte, invest_ia_ nos anéis de Saturno ou us_ava_ um no dedo mindinho só pra me exibir -- nos outros dedos não us_ava_ nada. Blá.


----------



## Vanda

Marcinho seu sumidinho. Bom revê-lo. 
Se você ganhar na Mega Sena e comprar tudo aquilo que você disse, você me dá um Golzinho (troco que você receberia das Ferraris) ?
Obs. : Também usamos _se + infinitivo + presente_ - presente designando ação futura como meio expressivo de certeza sobre um fato ainda por ocorrer.

Aqui em Minas usamos a segunda forma no dia a dia.(_eu ia me casar com ela)._


----------



## Chriszinho85

Muito obrigado a vocês todos, Robin, mrcoelho, lampiao, Vanda e Márcio!  Suas respostas me ajudaram muito.



			
				lampiao said:
			
		

> Já agora, FYI, em Portugal seria "..., casar-me-ia com ela." (corresponde à 1a frase)


Que interessante. Eu não sabia que em Portugal ainda se usa a mesóclise. Achava que era uma coisa que só aparece na literatura.

Márcio, gostei do seu exemplo..rsrs.  O que exatamente é a Mega Sena?  É assim que vocês chamam a loteria aí no Brasil?


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Também usamos _se + infinitivo + presente_ - presente designando ação futura como meio expressivo de certeza sobre um fato ainda por ocorrer.


Vanda, poderia me dar um exemplo disso?

Obrigado de novo,

Chris


----------



## Vanda

Chris, o meu exemplo estava acima na frase para o Màrcio:
" *Se *você *ganhar* na Mega Sena e *comprar* tudo aquilo que você disse, você me *dá *um Golzinho (troco que você receberia das Ferraris) ?" 
Como eu tenho certeza que ele vai ganhar, já estou me assegurando do meu trocadinho.  O Gol é um carro barato em vista dos outros e estou pedindo um troco da Ferrari. 

Isto mesmo: a Sena, Mega Sena, Loteria Esportiva, todas estas loterias fazem parte do sonho do brasileiro de sair da opressão salarial ....


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Olá pessoal! Tenho uma dúvida sobre a construção de frases condicionais usando o imperfeito do subjuntivo. Vejam esses exemplos:
> 
> Se ela fosse a minha namorada, me casaria com ela.
> 
> Se ela fosse a minha namorada, ia me casar com ela.
> 
> Se ela fosse a minha namorada, me casava com ela.
> 
> As três frases significam a mesma coisa, não é? Quanto à última frase, alguém me disse que acha feia essa maneira de se expressar (o uso do imperfeito com o imperfeito do subjuntivo). Vocês concordam? Essa frase está gramaticalmente correta? É que fiquei na dúvida.


Concordo com o Lampião acerca da segunda frase. Quanto à primeira e à última, devo dizer que, se bem que a primeira (com mesóclise em Portugal) seja a mais adequada do ponto de vista gramatical, me parece que coloquialmente se diz mais a última, tanto em Portugal como no Brasil. Por isso, concordo que há uma diferença de registo entre as duas. A primeira frase, especialmente com a mesóclise, soa muito formal.


----------



## Vanda

Eu continuo insistindo que é assim que se fala no meu estado : a 2a. E se você quiser falar como falamos aqui nesta região você usará a 2a,  gramaticalmente errada, coloquialmente certa.


----------



## Outsider

A segunda frase está certa também, mas parece-me que pode ter um matiz de significado diferente das outras. Pode ter, não o tem necessariamente.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> "*Se *você *ganhar* na Mega Sena e *comprar* tudo aquilo que você disse, você me *dá *um Golzinho (troco que você receberia das Ferraris) ?"


 Obrigado Vanda! ...mas agora estou um pouco confundido (ou se diz confuso?) In this case wouldn't "ganhar" and "comprar" be the singular conjugation of the future subjunctive?

Também obrigado Outsider pela resposta.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Eu continuo insistindo que é assim que se fala no meu estado : a 2a. E se você quiser falar como falamos aqui nesta região você usará a 2a, gramaticalmente errada, coloquialmente certa.


  Eu já ouvi pessoas na Globo também usando a segunda também.  Será que é usada só por mineiros e fluminenses?


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser, visto que sou mineira de falar fluminense de acordo com a divisão dos falares de Celso Cunha, o mesmo acontece com as pessoas que moram comigo. Somos todos da mesma região que sofre a influência fluminense. Anyway, vou pesquisar com meus alunos que são mineiros da gema - daqui de BH mesmo - para ver qual eles usam, mas tenho quase que certeza que também é a segunda.


----------



## Vanda

Chris, é claro, quem se confundiu no exemplo fui eu! 
O exemplo é subjuntivo + presente : 
Sevocê ganhar na Mega Sena e comprar tudo aquilo que você disse, você me *dá *um Golzinho ?
que também pode ser usado com *se + presente + presente*, como meio de expressar, como já disse, uma certeza da atualidade a um fato por ocorrer: Se você ganha na Mega Sena.... você me dá um Golzinho.
Se ele *parte* amanhã, *sigo *com ele. (Nova Gramática do Celso Cunha).

BTW, confuso.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Anyway, vou pesquisar com meus alunos que são mineiros da gema - daqui de BH mesmo - para ver qual eles usam, mas tenho quase que certeza que também é a segunda.


 Okay..está certo. 



> O exemplo é subjuntivo + presente :
> Sevocê ganhar na Mega Sena e comprar tudo aquilo que você disse, você me *dá *um Golzinho ?
> que também pode ser usado com *se + presente + presente*, como meio de expressar, como já disse, uma certeza da atualidade a um fato por ocorrer: Se você ganha na Mega Sena.... você me dá um Golzinho.
> Se ele *parte* amanhã, *sigo *com ele. (Nova Gramática do Celso Cunha).
> 
> BTW, confuso.


  Obrigado mais uma vez pelo esclarecimento e também pelo exemplo.


----------



## Vanda

Então! O resultado foi o que eu esperava. Pedi que os alunos completassem uma frase que começava com:

Se eu tivesse dinheiro.....
_as respostas:_
...eu ia pagar todas as minhas dívidas.
... eu ia viajar na Semana Santa.
... eu ia conhecer a Europa.

com pouquíssimas variações!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Nossa, que interessante Vanda! Agora estou curioso por saber em que outros lugares se usaria mais a segunda do que a terceira.


----------



## Márcio Osório

Vanda said:
			
		

> Marcinho seu sumidinho. Bom revê-lo.



Oi, Vanda. Tenho aparecido de veneta.



> Se você ganhar na Mega Sena e comprar tudo aquilo que você disse, você me dá um Golzinho (troco que você receberia das Ferraris)?



Heheheh! )



> Aqui em Minas usamos a segunda forma no dia a dia.(_eu ia me casar com ela)._



Não sabia. Nasci em Minas, mas nunca fiquei por lá.

Saúde e alegrias!


----------



## Márcio Osório

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Márcio, gostei do seu exemplo..rsrs.  O que exatamente é a Mega Sena?  É assim que vocês chamam a loteria aí no Brasil?


Isso.

Quando não havia a MegaSena, falava-se muito em acertar na "Loteria Federal". Ano passado, se não me engano, uma faxineira americana, de Lowell MA, tirou 360 milhões de dólares na loteria (provavelmente na "Mega Millions Lotto"). Ela ficou muito contente. Perguntada sobre o que ir_ia_ fazer" com o dinheiro, ela disse: "Agora vou poder pagar minhas lições de golf!"!


----------

